# 2013 john deere 4520 starting procedre



## rondagesse (Dec 13, 2013)

Trying to figure out the starting procedure on my 2013 John Deere 4520 tractor.
Which direction do I turn for the key and how long to activate the glow plug before I can start it?
thanks, Ron


----------

